# Gestion du stockage iCloud



## liberty3001 (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous avoue galère un peu avec le service de stockage d'Apple...
J'utilise depuis des années iCloud pour sauvegarder ma photothèque de mon mac sans soucis. Dès que j'intègre directement à iCloud des photos ou vidéos elles sont également immédiatement disponible sur mon mac dans les photos et inversement.

Mais aujourd'hui j'aimerai également me servir d'iCloud comme un stockage de fichier volumineux (photos et videos) sous forme de répertoire que je ne souhaites absolument pas conserver sur mon mac et donc juste y avoir assez sur iCloud si besoin, sans aucune copie sur mon mac actuel.

Est ce possible ? et surtout comment faire ? Car à contrario je souhaites par contre conserver la sauvegarde de mes photos automatique comme d'habitude ??

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## kasimodem (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Oui c'est prévu par Apple.


----------



## liberty3001 (16 Avril 2020)

Merci mais la nous sommes vraiment dans un cas de figure particulier ou il faut que le mac arrive en manque de place dispo etccc.
Ce que j'aimerai c'est me servir d'iCloud manuellement comme un stockage brut ! Sans plus aucun lien avec mon mac...


----------



## iBaby (16 Avril 2020)

Utilises-tu iCloud Drive ?


----------



## liberty3001 (16 Avril 2020)

J'ai iCloud Drive qui apparait dans mon Finder avec certain fichier mais j'ai l'impression que cela conserve malgré tout une trace sur mon mac non ?
Car après avoir fait le test d'y placer un fichier, si je désactive le wifi par exemple j'ai toujours accès au fichier iCloud Drive, donc j'imagine que cela conserve une copie sur le mac ?


----------



## kasimodem (16 Avril 2020)

Non ce n'est pas un cas particulier, c'est le principe de fonctionnement du stockage iCloud d'Apple, il gère lui même les fichiers en local selon leur date, c'est écrit dans le lien que je t'ai mis :


> seuls les fichiers ouverts récemment sont conservés sur votre Mac pour vous permettre de travailler aisément hors ligne


Ce n'est pas toi qui choisis quels fichiers garder ou non, c'est iCloud.


----------



## ericse (16 Avril 2020)

liberty3001 a dit:


> Je vous avoue galère un peu avec le service de stockage d'Apple...



C'est probable, parce que iCloud n'est justement pas un service de stockage, mais un service de synchronisation entre iBidules. 
Ce que tu cherches c'est Dropbox ou Google Drive, pas iCloud.


----------



## iBaby (16 Avril 2020)

liberty3001 a dit:


> J'ai iCloud Drive qui apparait dans mon Finder avec certain fichier mais j'ai l'impression que cela conserve malgré tout une trace sur mon mac non ?
> Car après avoir fait le test d'y placer un fichier, si je désactive le wifi par exemple j'ai toujours accès au fichier iCloud Drive, donc j'imagine que cela conserve une copie sur le mac ?



On a du mal à voir les applications concrètes d’une éventuelle utilisation d’iCloud Drive en tant que « disque dur externe » (puisque c’est un peu ta recherche) SANS aucun lien avec ton Mac. Tôt ou tard, tu utiliseras tes données avec un ordinateur ou un smartphone et tu seras bien content de trouver tes données utilisables. Tu cherches un coffre-fort numérique en ligne, et l’investissement dans un NAS de Synology pourrait, en grande partie, répondre à ton besoin. Le principe du NAS et son intérêt peuvent d’abord sembler compliqués, en tout cas j’ai mis des années à comprendre, mais en réalité c’est assez simple à mettre en œuvre. iCloud Drive sert de complément utile, et tu peux te diriger, comme on te le conseille aussi, vers Google Drive ou DropBox ou autres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (16 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,
iCloud Drive ne permet pas encore cette fonction, peut-être sera t’elle mise en place dans une dizaine d’année. Pour l’heure, je vous invite à utiliser OneDrive qui gère particulièrement bien le stockage en local et/ou en cloud en choisissant pour chaque dossier ou fichier si vous souhaitez conserver une copie ou non en local.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Avril 2020)

S’il s’agit d’un simple stockage et que tu n’utilises que la synchronisation de la photothèque tu peux décocher iCloud Drive dans les préférences système du Mac et transférer directement tes dossiers via Safari et iCloud.com à destination du Drive


----------

